# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفه المنبر االثلاثاء-15-1-2013م (اخبار واعمده )

## على الصغير

*استغفر الله, رجوعا الى الله
استغفر الله فرارا من غضب الله الى رضا الله
استغفر الله فرارا من سخط الله الى عفوه

استغفر الله من التقصير فى العباده كلها 

استغفر الله من عدم القيام بحق الله وخلق الله

استغفر الله من عقوق الوالدين
استغفر الله من رؤيه النفس بعين التعظيم 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ يصل بالجمعة للخرطوم و يغادر فجر الاحد لتونس !!
الحضري يصل بالسبت ونجومه بالتاكا
 تقرر ان يكون يوم بعد غد الخميس هو اليوم الاخير للمريخ في مدينة مروي والتي يغادرها المريخ صباح الجمعة من اجل التاهب للسفر الى خارج السودان حيث يرتاح اللاعبين يوم الجمعة على ان يحتفل المريخ بالسبت والمغادرة الى تونس بالاحد.
هذا ووف يتجمع لاعبي المريخ عقب انتهاء مراسم الاحتفال باللاعبين الجد مساء السبت مباشرة بفندق التاكا على ان يغادر الى تونس فجر الاحد .
وعلى صعيد ذي صلة اكد حارس المريخ الحضري وصوله الى الخرطوم بالسبت فجرا والمشاركة مع المريخ في احتفالاته باللاعبين الجدد والسفر معه الى تونس بعد فشل اداء منتخب بلاده امام شيلي بالاحد وكان اللاعب الحضري قد اكد على مشاركاته في المباريات الاعدادية بتونس بعد تعذر مشاركة اكرم بسب اجراء عملية له ووصوله الى الخرطوم يوم امس .

*

----------


## على الصغير

*تونسي المريخ يشيد بقدرات علاء الدين الفنية و البدنية
قال انه لاعب متمكن
 اشاد مدرب المريخ الكوكي باللاعب علاء الدين يوسف وقال انه لاعب متكمن وينفذ المطلوب منه على الوجه الاكمل فضلا عن رغبته الصادقة في تغطية عيوب الاخرين وكان مدرب المريخ قد امتدح اللاعب عقب مران الفريق مساء امس والذي قدم فيه اللاعب علاء الدين مستوى متميزا في الانقضاض الى جانب الارتداد السريع لتكوين جدار امام مرمي فريقه وكان مدرب المريخ قد خصص للاعب تمارين جرى عقب نهاية المران الرئيسي من اجل الوصول به الى اهلى معدل باعتبار انه اللاعب الذي سيبني عليه المدرب طريقته في الموسم الجديد..

*

----------


## على الصغير

*تكريم مثالي في انتظار الباشا

 ينتظر نجم المريخ احمد الباشا تكريم مثالي في التاسع عشر من الشهر الجاري بمناسبة حصوله على مقعد ضمن منتخب افريقيا لعام 2012 وذلك من خلال الاحتفال الضخم الذي يقيمه المريخ للاعبيه الجدد!!

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تكفلت ادارة سد مروي بنفقات مسعكر المريخ الاعدادي الذي يقيمه حاليا بمروي،وقال مصدر موثوق من داخل المجلس لموقع ( الكوتش ) 
 ان ادارة السد وفرت علي ناديه اكثر من 150 مليون جنيه بعد ان تكفلت بنفقات المعسكر بالكامل من اقامة واعاشة
،واضاف المصدر :ادارة السد زادت علي ذلك بتوفير كل سبل الراحة للبعثة ووفرت عربة لاند كروزر لتكون تحت خدمة البعثة على مدار اليوم.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الكوكي يمتدح معسكر مروي ويشيد بانضباط اللاعبين


ذكر الموقع الرسمي لنادي المريخ ان مران الفريق المسائي الذي انطلق في الخامسة من مساء اليوم الاثنين شهد تنافسا مثيرا بين اللاعبين الذين تسابقوا لتنفيذ تعليمات المدير الفني محمد عثمان الكوكي ، وكان الجهاز الفني اراح اللاعبين صباحا واخضع مصعب عمر لتدريبات لياقة تحت اشراف خالد احمد المصطفى فيما شارك جميع اللاعبين في الحصة المسائية التي خصصها المدرب للجوانب التكتيكية حيث استهل المران بتدريبات لياقة قبل الدخول في العمل التكتيكي بتقسيم اللاعبين الى مجموعتين والتركيز على التمرير من لمسة واحدة وكيفية بناء الهجمات والتعامل معها في حالة الدفاع واكثر المدرب من توجيه اللاعبين بضرورة اتقان التنفيذ وتفادي الوقوع في الاخطاء ، وكان مصعب تدرب منفردا تحت اشراف المعد البدني وسيم فيما اخضع مدرب الحراس الثنائي يس وعبد الرحمن لتدريبات شاقة.
من جانبه اشاد الكوكي بالتحضيرات المميزة في معسكر مروي مقدما شكره لادارة السدود التي حرصت على توفير كافة وسائل الراحة للبعثة واجتهدت من اجل انجاح المعسكر، وابدى المدرب رضاءه عن درجة انضباط اللاعبين مؤكدا انه لم يجد صعوبة في فرض الانضباط في اوساط اللاعبين اللذين ظلوا مثالا للالتزام منذ اليوم الاول للمعسكر.
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مشكور يا ابو علوة
ماشاء الله الليلة مبدر
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*دروغبا يتبادل الفانلة مع الحضري وتوريه يطلب مصحفه 





ذكر الموقع الرسمي لحارس مرمى المريخ عصام الحضري انه  النجمان ديديه دروجبا و عصام الحضرى تبادلا الفانلات عقب نهاية اللقاء فى لفتة طيبة من النجمان الكبيران تجاه بعضهما فيما طلب المدافع الإيفوارى توريه رقم (4) مصحف الحضرى الذى يحتفظ به فى متعلقاته الشخصية فى غرفة خلع الملابس كتذكار عن هذه المباراة بين عملاقى إفريقيا
*

----------


## على الصغير

*لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة تخاطب المريخ بشكوى "هينو" ضد مكسيم


خاطب وكيل اللاعبين المعتمد لدى الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" ياسر هينو إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني طالبا فيه مده بصورة من تعاقد موكله لاعب كانون ياوندي السابق  الكاميروني ماكسيم مانغي مع نادي المريخ الذي انتقل اليه في فترة التسجيلات الشتوية
وقال الوكيل في خطابه للاتحاد أن اللاعب لم يخطره بعملية تعاقده مع المريخ ، وقررت لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بإتحاد كرة القدم السوداني مخاطبة نادي المريخ بخصوص طلب وكيل اللاعب.
تجدر الاشارة الى ان الزاوية كانت قد انفردت بخبر شكوى ياسر هينو ضد مكسيم
*

----------


## على الصغير

*تحسن ارضية ملعب مروي بعد غمرها بالمياه


تاكيدا للخبر الذي اوردته الزاوية فقد تم غمر الملعب الذي يجري عليه المريخ تدريباته بمعسكر مروي بالمياه ولم يتدرب المريخ عليه الا مساء اليوم الاثنين ، وظهرت الارضية بشكل جيد ، وابدى الكوكي رضاه على التحسن في شكل الارضية، وكان المدرب التونسي ابدى تخوفه من ان تتسبب الارضية في اصابات للاعبين من واقع عدم مرونتها الكافية
*

----------


## على الصغير

*معسكر المريخ بمروي علي نفقة ادارة السد


تكفلت ادارة سد مروي بنفقات مسعكر المريخ الاعدادي الذي يقيمه حاليا بمروي،وقال مصدر موثوق من داخل المجلس لموقع ( الكوتش )  ان ادارة السد وفرت علي ناديه اكثر من 150 مليون جنيه بعد ان تكفلت بنفقات المعسكر بالكامل من اقامة واعاشة،بخلاف ما جاء في بعض وسائل الاعلام التي اشارت الى ان تكلفة المعسكر كانت علي ادارة المريخ،واضاف المصدر :ادارة السد زادت علي ذلك بتوفير كل سبل الراحة للبعثة ووفرت عربة لاند كروزر لتكون تحت خدمة البعثة على مدار اليوم.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ يختتم معسكر مروي بالاربعاء ويتأهب لمهرجان السبت 




تدريبات خاصة لمصعب تحت اشراف خالدونا صباحاً والكوكي يركز على التكتيك مساءا

اكرم يعود من الامارات امس وينضم للبعثة اليوم.. الحضري يخسر مع الفراعنة برباعية امام الافيال
شبابنا يكسبون بروفة ديربي الهلال بثنائية نظيفة.. ويختتمون المناورات عصر اليوم قبل التوجه لكريمة غدا
الشركات تتسابق لرعاية مهرجان الموسم.. جبرة يعود للافيال وابراهومة يقود الجرافة من جديد
*

----------


## على الصغير

*هاتف رئيس البعثة فور وصوله
اكرم يعود من الامارات وينضم للتحضيرات
كشف السيد حسن يوسف رئيس بعثة المريخ بمروي عن وصول نجم الفريق اكرم الهادي سليم ظهر امس من دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة بعد ان اخضع لفحوصات طبية هناك وكشف بان اللاعب حرص وفور وصوله علي مهاتفته ومتابعة معسكر الاعداد واكد بان اللاعب سينضم لتحضيرات الفريق مساء اليوم بعد وصوله لمروي مؤكدا بان اكرم سيكون اخر اللاعبين الوطنيين المنضمين لتحضيرات الفريق فيما سيلتحق كلتشي اوسونوا بالفريق بالسبت بعد وصول البعثة للخرطوم وسينضم الحضري للبعثة بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة في طريقها لتونس.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*شهدت تألقا لافتا لباسل
شبابنا ينذرون الهلال بثنائية في الرديف
واصل شباب المريخ برنامجه الاعدادي الجاد استعدادا للقمة المصغرة عصر بعد غد الخميس بمدينة كريمة في افتتاح مدينتها الرياضية حيث خاض شبابنا تجربة عصر امس بالملعب الرديف امام منتخب نجوم الممتاز كسبها الشباب بثنائية نظيفة نالها يوحنا والرفاعي بعد ان قدم شبابنا اداء قويا ورائعا اشاد به المدير الفني للشباب الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة ومساعده جندي نميري كما شهدت تالق عدد من اللاعبين بقيادة باسل وعطا الله . هذا وسيختتم شبابنا مناوراتهم عصر اليوم بملعب الراحل مهدي الفكي بالخماسيات تحت اشراف ابوعنجة استعدادا للسفر صباح غد الاربعاء الى مدينة كريمة برئاسة نائب رئيس القطاع السيد عصام طلب حيث ستشاهد البعثة مباراة الزومة والجبل كريمة وتسجل زيارة للسد يوم الاربعاء قبل ان تؤدي مباراة الهلال بالخميس وتسجل زيارة بجانب الفريق الاول الي نادي مريخ كريمة.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*على رأسها بنك فيصل الاسلامي وكوفتي
الشركات تتسابق لرعاية مهرجان الاحمر بالسبت
كشف سعادة اللواء حسن مصطفى رئيس لجنة التسويق لمهرجان المريخ بالسبت استعدادا وايذانا لانطلاقة الموسم الجديد واستقبال اللاعبين الجدد بجانب المحترفين وتكريم نجم الفريق احمد الباشا بعد اختياره لمنتخب افريقيا للعام 2012م عن تسابق الشركات والمؤسسات لرعاية مهرجان السبت علي راسها قناة النيل الازرق الفضائية بقيادة الجنرال حسن فضل المولي مقابل 50 مليون جنيه وستقوم القناة بتسجيل المهرجان علي ان تقوم ببثه في سهرة رياضية كاملة لانصار الشفق الاحمر بجانب رعاية كريمة ايضا من اسرة بنك فيصل الاسلامي تقدر ايضا بـ 50 مليون جنيه بجانب رعاية كريمة ايضا من شركة سين للغلال بنفس المبلغ وايضا شركة كوفتي بنفس المبلغ مع التكفل بالضيافة في المقصورة الرئيسية للاستاد. حيث اكد سعادة اللواء حسن علي تسابق الجهات لرعاية هذا الحدث الكبير بجانب توزيع 100 تذكرة بفئة مليون جنيه و 40 تذكرة بفئة 2 مليون كاشفا عن تحطيم الرعاية ودعم الاقطاب لكل الارقام لهذا المهرجان الذي سيكون حدث لانسان المريخ.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*السد العالي لايسأل عن الاهداف الاربعة
مصر تخسر امام الافيال بابوظبي
تعرض منتخب مصر الاول تحت قيادة حارس المريخ الدولي عصام الحضري والذي احتفل بعيد ميلاده الـ (40) امس الاثنين قبل المباراة وكان الموقع الرسمي للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) قد احتفل بهذا الحدث ايضا قبل يوم واشار بان اللاعب من اساطير الكرة في افريقيا حيث خسر منتخب الفراعنة برباعية مقابل هدفين رغم تقدمهم عن طريق محمد ابوتريكة ومحمد ناجي جدو الا ان الافيال استطاعوا التسجيل عن طريق جبيرتو من ركلة جزاء وهدف من تسلل واضح بجانب هدف للاسانا تراوري وهدف لدي كانون وكان المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر السابق المعلم حسن شحاتة قد حمل لاعبي الدفاع مسئولية الاهداف الاربعة واكد بان الهدف من ركلة الجزاء التي تسبب فيها احمد فتحي كان نقطة التحول لصالح الافيال وذلك من خلال الاستديو التحليلي لقناة القاهرة والناس والذي شاركه فيه الكابتن اسلام الشاطر.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*بعد الرحيل من القلعة
ابراهومة يعود للجريف وجبرة للجزيرة
اكمل ثنائي الجهاز الفني السابق للمريخ بقيادة الكابتن ابراهيم حسين (ابراهومة) اتفاقه امس مع نادي الجريف الخرطومي لقيادته في دوري الدرجة الاولي بجانب فاروق جبرة الذي اكمل اتفاقه ايضا مع افيال جزيرة ودمدني حيث سبق وان قاد الثنائي فاروق والديسكو الجرافة والافيال.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺤﺴﻢ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ
ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﺭﺳﻤﻰ اليوم
شبكة الصفوة الاخبارية‫
ﺍﻛﺪ ﻣﺼﺪﺭ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﺑﺎﺭﺯ ﻟـ (ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﺎ ﻓﻮﻕ)
ﺍﻥ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺤﺴﻢ
ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺳﻮﺳﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻴﺔ اليوم  ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ
ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﺭﺳﻤﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻗﺘﺮﺏ ﻣﻮﻋﺪ
ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺣﺪﺩ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻨﺎﻳﺮ
ﻭﻛﺸﻔﺖ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﺎ ﻓﻮﻕ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﻋﺪﻡ
ﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺍﻻﻟﺘﺰﺍﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺘﺐ
ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬﻱ ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻗﺎﻡ ﺑﻌﻤﻞ ﺣﺠﺰ ﻣﺒﺪﺋﻲ
ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور جدا الاخ علي الصغير

*

----------


## مامون الصافي

*وين البقية ياعلي؟
*

----------


## على الصغير

*::: بهدوء ||| علم الدين هاشم :::
:: خبر مزعج عن المريخ ! ::
======================
نشر الزملاء فى صحيفة الصدى خبرا يفيد بان مالك المنزل الذى يستأجره المريخ كمقر للمكتب التنفيذى حصل على حكم قضائى من المحكمة بالحجز على دخل مهرجان المريخ المزم...ع اقامته يوم 19 من الشهر الجارى بعدما توقف النادى عن دفع الايجار الشهرى له حتى بلغت المديونية 52 مليونا لم يحصل منها مالك المنزل سوى 26 مليونا خلال الفترة الماضية وعن طريق المحكمة ايضا !!
الحجز على دخل مهرجان المريخ لاشك انه خبر مزعج جدا لكل جماهير النادى لاسيما فى هذه الفترة التى يعانى فيها المريخ ازمة مالية حادة منذ استقالة الداعم الاكبر جمال الوالى الرئيس السابق للنادى ولضعف الموارد الذاتية المحدودة التى لايمكن ان تغطى منصرفات النادى ومستحقات اللاعبين والجهاز الفنى وغيرها من الفواتير الاخرى ,, ورغم ان المبلغ الذى يطالب به مالك المنزل المستاجر محدود جدا 26 مليون جنيه الا ان الحصول عليه من خلال حكم قضائي هو امر لايليق بنادى كبير مثل المريخ وسيؤثر سلبا على سمعته امام بقية الشركات والمؤسسات التى يتعامل معها النادى او يسعى مجلس الادارة فى التعامل معها مستقبلا مثل البنوك وغيرها من الجهات التى يتطلب التعامل معها ضمانات قوية مقابل الحصول على خدمات مالية تفيد النادى , حيث ظل المريخ طوال العشرة سنوات الاخيرة سمعته ( ذى البمب ) ومحل ثقة البنوك والمؤسسات الاخرى فى ظل وجود جمال الوالى على رئاسته الا انه سيفقد هذه الميزة عقب استقالة جمال الوالى ولن يحصل على كافة التسهيلات التى كان يحصل عليها فى السابق ,, ولهذا اعتقد ان مجلس الادارة مطالب بسرعة تسوية هذه القضية وتسديد المديونية المعلنة لاسيما وانها ليست بالمبلغ الكبير الذى يصعب على النادى توفيره , ولكن يبقى الاهم من كل ذلك هو اصدار قرار فورى باغلاق المكتب التنفيذى واخلاء المنزل لصاحبه , فالمريخ والحمد الله لديه نادى كبير وفسيح ومؤثث على اعلى مستوى ويصلح ان يقيم فيه مكتبه التنفيذى فى امدرمان وتسيير كل معاملاته الادارية من مقر النادى فى العرضه جنوب بدلا من الخرطوم , فالمسافة بين الخرطوم وامدرمان لاتمثل عائقا امام حركة العمل الادارى وانسيابيته حتى يظل النادى يدفع ويخسر المزيد من الاموال فى ايجارات ورواتب للموظفين فى الوقت الذى يرفع فيه مجلس الادارة شعار التقشف ويسعى لتطبيقه فى كل المناحى الاخرى ,, فقد حان الوقت لاغلاق هذا المكتب التنفيذى والعودة الى للديار الحمراء فى العرضة جنوب من جديد ,, فقد انتهى وولى عهد الصرف البذخى !!
النفخ والتضخيم يضر بالمريخ !
نتفق ونبصم بالعشرة على حديث اللواء حقوقي عبد المنعم النذير سكرتير نادى المريخ السابق وهو يرجو فيه الاعلام الاحمر الذى يغطى معسكر النادى فى مروى بضرورة عدم التضخيم والنفخ غير المبرر فى اللاعبين الجدد من المحليين او الاجانب والتعامل بقدر من الواقعية مع مجريات التمارين وغيرها من برامج المعسكر الاخرى , وذلك من خلال تصريحاته المنشوره فى صحيفة الزعيم بالامس ,, نعلم ونقدر بان الصحف الحمراء تسعى دائما للتواجد الميدانى فى معسكرات المريخ اذا كانت فى الداخل او الخارج لاهداف تسويقية فى ظل توقف النشاط الرسمي وكذلك لعلمها وادراكها بان الجماهير دائما ماتكون متعطشة لمعرفة اخبار الفريق وكبار النجوم وحتى معرفة اسلوب المدرب فى التمارين وكيفية التعامل مع اللاعبين , ولكن فى كثير من المرات تخرج التغطية الخبرية عن اهدافها وتتجاوز الحدود بشيىء من التركيز على لاعبين بعينهم وتحاول ان تخلق من الاهداف التى يحرزونها فى التقسيمة الداخلية وكانها اهداف فى مبارايات تنافسية , بينما يظهر هذا اللاعب او غيره فى مرحلة مابعد المعسكر بمستوى مخالف لما كانت تعكسه عنه الصحف ,, واعتقد ان هناك الكثير من الامثلة والتجارب فى معسكرات سابقة للمريخ قدمت فيها الصحف صور مقلوبة للجماهير عقب بداية مرحلة التنافس الحقيقى فى الموسم ,, عموما نأمل ان يخرج المريخ من معسكره الحالى بالمردود البدنى والذهنى الذى يساعد اللاعبين على تقديم موسم خال من المنغصات باذن الله .

*

----------


## على الصغير

*::: حروف كرويه ||| عبد المجيد عبد الرازق :::
:: المتاجرة بمرض الحوت ::
======================
في الوقت الذي ترتفع الاكف متضرعة الي الله العلي القدير لينعم بالشفاء العاجل علي عبده محمود عبدالعزيز وفي الوقت الذي تدمع فيه اعين اسرته الصغيرة وا...صدقائه واحبائه ومحبي فنه الاصيل تتسابق للاسف بعض الصحف للمتاجرة بمرضه كما ظلت دائما تتجار بالموتي ووصل الحال الي الذهاب الي الاردن والمرابطة هناك للانفراد كما يدعون باخر الاخبار .
امس نشرت احدي الصحف السياسية وعلي صفحتها الاولي صورة الفنان محمود عبدالعزيز وهو علي سرير غرفة الانعاش تحاط به الاجهزة في مشهد مؤثر ورئيس تحرير الصحيفة يقف بجواره بعد ان التقط الصورة وخرج سعيدا لبشر قرئه بانفراد دون مراعاة لمشاعر الناس الذين تعاطفوا مع هذا الفنان الذي ابدع وامتع وتميز علي ابناء جيله .
لم يراع رئيس تحرير هذه الصحيفة ان هذه الصورة لها تاثيرها السلبي علي كل الناس حتي الذين لايعرفون محمود بل لها تاثيرها النفسي علي الاطفال والجنس اللطيف ونشرها لايتماشي مع اخلاق المهنة ولكنه امر ليس بغريب علي هذه الصحيفة ورئيس تحريرها الذي حاول من قبل المتاجرة بلاعبين من فريق قمة نشر اسمائهم وصورهما قبل ان يحاكموا وحاول تصوير احدهما عندما نفذت عليه عقوبة الجلد.
عاني محمود عبدالعزيز ولم يجد دعما او مناشدة من هذه الصحف التي تتاجر به الان ولعلها تتنتظر لحظة الموت لاقدر الله لمزيد من التوزيع والكسب الرخيص ولااظن انهم زاروه او سألوا عنه يوم ان كان علي السرير الابيض بمستشفي رويال كير ولكنهم وجدوها الان فرص لمعالجة حالة الكساد فطاروا الي الاردن لانهم يعلمون ان مثل هذه الاخبار تمنحهم المزيد من المال وتخطي الخسائر.
ويبقي السؤال كيف سمح المسئولين في المستشفي الاردني لهذا الصحفي ان يلتقط الصورة والمريض امانة في عهد المستشفي واتمني ان تتخذ اسرته اجراءت في حق هذا المستشفي وما اسوأ ان يتخلي الصحفي ان مشاعره ويفكر فقط في جيبه .
نسال الله ان يمن علي محمود بالشفاء العاجل وان يرينا فيه معجزة وثقتنا كبيرة في اردادة الله فلكل اجل كتاب .
كل الانباء الواردة من مروي تبشر بان المريخ علي موعد مع موسم استثنائي.
بعد الاستغناء عن هيثم اصبح عمر بخيت هو قائد الهلال وهو لاعب خلوق ومحبوب وسط زملائه نتوقع له النجاح.

*

----------


## على الصغير

*::: زووم ||| ابو عاقله اماسا :::
:: شئنا أم أبينا...! ::
======================
في فترة من الفترات حظينا بزيارات متتالية إلى دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، وبطبيعة الحال عايشنا عن قرب أجواء العمل الإعلامي هناك، وبقدر ما كنا منبهرين بدقة ومه...نية واتساع المؤسسات الصحفية، كنا في المقابل في حيرة من أمرنا تجاه النقد اللاذع الذي توجهه الأقلام لرئيس إتحاد كرة القدم، ووقتها كان يوسف السركال منتخباً لتوه رئيساً، ولأنه لا يتمتع بأية حصانة أو لقب من ألقاب الشيوخ كان البساط أحمدي بالنسبة لكل الأقلام والصحفيين سواءً أكانوا أجانباً أو وطنيين، ومن وجهة نظري الخاصة كانت هنالك قيود كثيرة تحول دون توجيه النقد لمستحقه بذات القدر الذي يوجه فيه لرئيس الإتحاد وهو مواطن عادي، في دولة مثل الإمارات لم تنقص هذه القيود من رفاهية المواطن وحقوقه الأساسية، وقد دعتني تلك الذكريات إلى المقارنة بما يجري الآن في السودان حيث تتعدد المعايير في النقد الموجه لإدارات الأندية والمؤسسات الأخرى وعلى رأسها إتحاد كرة القدم، مع أن فوضى الأندية السودانية تتطلب استنفاراً لكل النقاد في العالم لمواجهته حتى لا تنتقل العدوى إلى البلدان الأخرى المجاورة والبعيدة.. وإليكم بعض الأمثلة التي تؤكد ماذهبت إليه:
لم نتطرق إلى قضية من القضايا التي تخص الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إلا ووجدنا الرد بالمستندات، ولم تسر شائعة من الشائعات في الوسط الرياضي عن موضوع من الموضوعات الحساسة في أروقة الطابية بنمرة (2).. إلا وتصدى المسؤولون هناك في اليوم التالي لتوضيح الحقائق درءً للفتنة وانتشار الأخبار المغلوطة، وحتى المخالفات هناك يواجهونها بنوع من الشفافية ولا ينكرونها بتاتاً كما يحدث في أنديتنا، خاصة في عهد الكتور كمال حامد شداد، والذي كنت أقصده في كل معلومة صغيرة كانت أم كبيرة لأجد منه تعاوناً وتعاملاً كثيراً ما أدهشني ودفعني لأن أكون أحد المعجبين بأسلوبه، وقد اختلف عنه خليفته في هذه الميزة ولا أذكر متى تقابلنا في المرة الأخيرة برغم أننا في الوسط المريخي وكلانا ينتمي لمنطقة الحصاحيصا ومن المفترض أننا نتقابل على الأقل في الأعياد، ولكن والحقيقة تقال أننا نحتاج أحياناً لكثير من التوضيحات منه كرئيس ولا نجده، وأحياناً لا يظهر إلا عندما يتحول الموضوع من سجال رياضي عادي إلى أزمة طاحنة تهدد علاقات الإتحاد مع أنديته، ولكن في المقابل ظل إتحاد كرة القدم محافظاً على هيبته ومكانته، وعلى الأقل هو المؤسسة الرياضية الوحيدة التي تحرص على إنعقاد الجمعية العمومية الطارئة باستمرار كما نص عنها النظام الأساسي، وهنا أطرح السؤال على كل المريخاب والهلالاب: هل تذكرون آخر تأريخ لإنعقاد جمعية عمومية سنوية لمناقشة الميزانيات التقديرية وإجازة ما مضى منها ومناقشتها نقاشاً ديمقراطياً وحضارياً؟... شخصياً لا أذكر...!
الإجتماعات الدورية والطارئة لجان الإتحاد تعلن أجندتها سلفاً في الصحف بواسطة النشرة التي يعدها الزميل النشط عاطف السيد المنسق الإعلامي للإتحاد يومياً، وتنساب الأخبار بشكل سلس ومعقول إلى الصحف بصورة تختلف عن السابق، وأداء اللجان الفرعية يبدو معقولاً إذا ما قارناه بأداء اللجان الفرعية في أندية القمة والدراما التي ترتبط بها مع تزاحم المتطلعين وفوضى المجالس والقياديين.. والأهم من ذلك أننا لم نحظ بجلسات نقاش موضوعي حول التحدي الذي ينتظر الأندية في الإنتقال من حالة الهواية إلى آفاق الإحتراف إلا بأروقة الإتحاد، بينما يتعامل الجمهور والإداريين في الناديين الكبيرين وبقية الأندية وكأن الأمر لا يعنيهم بشيء، وكثيراً ما نذهب لنادي المريخ مساءً لنجد جلسات النقاش موزعة بين الإهتمام والتركيز على أخبار الرئيس جمال الوالي وسخاءه في الدفع، وبعض الأخبار الخاصة بصغار الإداريين ومخالفاتهم بطريقة : (سري للغاية).. وتلك الطريقة في تقديري أقرب إلى النميمة من المعالجات ومحاولات ممارسة الحق الديمقراطي لأعضاء الجمعية العمومية، لأن الحديث عن متوكل أحمد علي ومخالفاته وهشام ياسين ومولانا أزهري في أروقة النادي يبقى سراً وبعيداً عن المواجهة، ولأنهما توأمان يعانيان نفس الأمراض فإن نادي الهلال أيضاً يمتليء بالترهات.. تذهب إلى هناك فترى بوقاً صنعه الأمين البرير يصك آذان الناس بالصياح والصراخ، وعندما يحين الحديث عن مستقبل النادي الإداري لا تجد من يناقش ولو في سبيل المجاملة..!
الإعلام يكثف النقد على إتحاد كرة القدم (عمال على بطال).. وهذه مفيدة في كثير من الأحيان إنما ينبغي لقادة المهنة أن يخجلوا على إزدواجية المعايير هنا، فالتطرق إلى نقاط الضعف تخدم الخط العام والمصلحة العليا بحيث يتحتم الإصلاح إن وجد الخلل، ولكن التغاضي عن الإخفاقات في الأندية يعني تراكمها وسيطرتها على الواقع ومن ثم ترديه والإنهيار.. لذلك أكتب بعد إنعقاد المعية العمومية لإتحاد الكرة من حيث المبدأ لأؤكد هيبة المؤسسة وقوة الديمقراطية وعلو الكعب.. شئنا أم أبينا.. في انتظار أن يهب عشاق القمة من سباتهم لتحرير ناديهم من سيطرة التتار الجدد..!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي الصغير
مجهود جبار ورائع تستحق عليه الاشادة

*

----------


## على الصغير

*::: كرات عكسيه ||| محمد كامل سعيد :::
:: بالمرصاد ::
======================
الوزير الجديد هل من حراك؟
منذ مقدم الانقاذ عبر البندقية لمقاليد الحكم فى السودان ظلت الرياضة مجالا خصبا للموازنات والتجريب تارة باسم الحكومة الموسعة واخرى باسم القو...مية وكل ذلك وفق استراتيجية غير مدروسة من قبل النظام وتوجهه الحزبى الصارخ الذى توجد خلاله الرياضة على هامش الدفتر ان وجد
ومنذ سنوات عديدة ظلت الرياضة السودانية تدار بعقلية التجارة والسمسرة دون وازع حتى بتكليف من عملوا فى مجالها ومنحوا وقتهم الغالى لعلو شانها فى مختلف المجالات لا ... .بل تمت محاربة هؤلاء وتم اقصاؤهم بشتى السبل وفق رسم واضح المعالم عبر ما يسمى بدائرة الرياضة بالمؤتمر الوطنى التى نجحت فى هدم كافة المرافق الرياضية من اللجنة الاولمبية مرورا بالاتحادات العامة نهاية بالاندبة والروباط التى وصل الحال فيها لدرجة اعتبار البيعة جزء اساسى من عملية النشاط وتم افتضاح امر اتحاد خرطومى فعل ذلك لتصدير البيعة للولايات وبعد هذه السيطرة تحولت الاتحادات والمؤسسات الرياضية لاذرع للمؤتمر الوطنى او هكذا يسعوا لان تكون
الوزراء الذين مروا على الوزارة خلال العشرون عاما الماضية لم يفتح الله عليهم بوضع لمسة مما تحتاجه رياضة الوطن الذى اسس رماته المخلصون اتحاد افريقيا لكرة القدم وقادوا المجال فى الدول العربية مدربين ولاعبين يندر ان تجود السوح بمثلهم وقد انتمى السودان للجنة الاولمبية الدولية فى وقت مبكر اجتهد خلاله الرعيل الاول لايجاد موطئ قدم مع عمالقة الدول التى ابتدعت الالعاب الفردية وكانت الملاكمة السودانية مؤهلة لان تتواجد فى تلكم المحافل عبر انتشارها فى اندية الخريجين وتوفير البنيات التحتية ولكن لغياب الاهنمام ضاعت الملاكمة بل اندثرت برحيل حاميها الفقيد عبد اللطيف محمد عباس وظل السودان بعيدا عن المشاركات الاولمبية حتى بزوغ فجر العاب القوى التى ارسى لها المبدع حسن عجبانى الجو الصحى فنهضت وتواصلت حولها الاهتمامات ولم يقصر صديق وعبادى وعندما حققوا الانجاز العظيم عبر البطل اسماعيل بادخال الوطن للشهرة الاولمبية تم اقصاؤهم بواسطة الوزارة التى شاركت عبر مدير ادارة رياضتها فى الانتخابات التى جاءت بالاتحاد الحالى الذى يضم غير متفرغين وغير متفهمين لموقع السودان فى المنشط الذى تحسر عليه الاتحاد الدولى للعبة وهو يستغرب لابعاد من عرفوا الدروب واكتسبوا الخبرات والتجارب وكما فعلوا فى العاب القوى فعلوا مع كرة القدم التى نهضت من جديد ووصلت لنهائى الامم الافريقية بعد غياب لثلاث وثلاثون عاما كل ذلك بالطبع تم امام اعين الوزراء وبمباركتهم طالما انه ات من التنظيم
واليوم ونحن نستقبل الوزير الجديد صديق محمد التوم الذى تحمل سيرته الذاتية نمطا مختلفا من سلفه الاتحادى الديمقراطى والذى جاء من بلاد لا تسمح للمقيمين فيها بممارسة الادارة والرياضة وغيرها وهو مصرفى غير معروف باهتماماته الرياضية وصاحب ولاء مطلق للطريقة الختمية ورغم انه خرج كما دخل لم يعرض نفسه لمواقف واحتكاك تادبا بادب حزبه وبداء كانه غريبا فى الوسط ليس الرياضى فحسب بل حتى فى الوزارى عموما وكان الترصد به واضحا من خلال استدعاؤه مرتين للبرلمان ومسالته عن اشياء فعل خلفه وهو حاج ماجد سوار افظع منها بملايين المرات وقد مثل امام البرلمان مرة واحدة وكانت للحديث عن المدينة الرياضية اما صديق فهو ينتمى لحزب الامة الاصلاح والتجديد عمل معتمدا لولاية القضارف والفاو وكان قد انسحب من الحكومة عندما قامت بعزل رئيس حزبه مبارك الفاضل المهدىضمن 14 من اعضاء حزبه وكان داعم لخط عدم المشاركة فى هذه الحكومة وان صعد اليوم لمنصب وزارى فيها فهذا ما يجعل الوسط الرياضى يترقب الحراك فى اى لحظة فهل يفعلها الناير ؟ ام يتحول الى الثروة الحيوانية مثلما استعين بخلفه للارشاد؟
دمتم والسلام 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*::: قطوف ||| ابراهيم باترا :::
:: نيل الالقاب ليس بالتمني .! ::
======================
في الموسم الماضي وعقب وصول المريخ لمربع الذهب في الكونفدرالية كبرت الطموحات والاحلام واصبح فوز المارد الاحمر باللقب القاريء امر قريب من الواقع عند غالبية... اهل المريخ قبل ان يقلب المغمور الكنغولي الطاولة على العملاق السوداني بواقعية جهازه الفني وشجاعة نجومه وفكر ادارته .!

لم يفوز المريخ بكونفدرالية 2012 رغم امكاناته الكبيرة لانه لم يعمل بالطريقة الصحيحة لتحقيق اللقب ولأن نجومه كما قال نبيل معلول لا يعرفون الخبث الكروي .. وما لم تتوفر النواقص التي منعتنا الفوز بلقب العام الماضي لا يمكن ان نحقق لقب قاري في الموسم المقبل .!

سيفوز المريخ بلقب قاري اذا تعامل نجومه بانضباط وذكاء وخبث .. واذا عرف اطاره الفني كيف يتعامل مع المباريات الحاسمة .. واذا قامت الادارة بدورها كاملاً ودوها لا يقتصر على الصرف وتشكيل البعثات واتخاذ القرارات .. هنالك ادوار ضرورية اكثر اهمية من الادوار التقليدية .!!

ادارة المريخ لا تعرف اسباب خروج الفريق على يد ليوبار .. وما لم تعرف الاسباب التي جعلت فريق مغمور يتفوق على المريخ بملعبه لا تستطيع الاسهام في تحقيق اي لقب قاري .!

لم يخرج الاحمر على يد ليوبار لأن الاخير افضل .. ولم يكن خروجه بسبب لتهور الحضري او رعونة سعيد .. خرج الاحمر لأن عمل منظم استهدفه و ادارته كانت في نوماً عميقاً تنتظر فقط التأهل للاحتفال باللقب القاري .!

الرهان على تحقيق البطولات بدون عمل واجتهاد رهان خاسر .. العمل الجاد واستهداف النجاح يتطلب عمل منظم لتحقيق البطولات .. وتصدي لمن يقفون في الطريق اعتراضاً لسيره واستهدافاً لمسيرته .!

في الموسم المقبل قد نضمن خبث كروي او قل ذكاء ميداني بعد انضمام لاعب ذكي يعرف الكثير الذي سيفيد بجانب الحضري الخبير ببطولات افريقيا والعجب ولكن من يضمن الدهاء الاداري .؟

نقاط .. نقاط .!

تبقت للمريخ بمروي 48 ساعة فقط يختم بها معسكره الاول والذي نتمنى ان يحقق الطموح ويقود الى تحقيق نجاح في البطولات المحلية والقارية .!

اكد الكوكي انه مدرب محترم بوصوله قبل الموعد الذي التزم به بيوم كامل واشرافه على تدريب الفريق في وقت مبكر واصراره على تنفيذ برنامجه كاملاً .!

وابتعاد جبرة عن الجهاز الفني لا يحسب على الكوكي لأنه اصر على تواجده بيد ان مجلس المريخ ابعده (بسياسة امريكية) .. تفاوضوا معه عبر الهاتف وكأنه يتواجد في بكين .!

ومحمد موسى يجد من المدح الكثير على صفحات الجرائد .. نتمنى ان نراه على ارض الواقع مهاجماً يحرز الاهداف ويساهم في تحقيق الانتصارات .!

احدهم لقب مهاجم المريخ الجديد محمد موسى (رامبو) وقال ان اللقب يعود لقوة المهاجم الشاب .. المريخ محتاج لاعب فنان وليس قوي وموسى فنان وقوي .!

محمد موسى مهاجم جيد لا خوف عليه الا من الحملة الاعلامية الزائدة والتطبيل .. قد يظن انه وصل للنجومية قبل ان يدخل التوليفة ويعتمد على الدعم الاعلامي ويهمل مهمته الرئيسية اذا طالع ما يكتب عنه .!

الاستاذ المهذب محمد ابراهيم كبوش وعد القراء بالكتابة عن احداث سابقة بالبحرين .. والقراء الاكارم يتابعون خليجي 21 التي تقام بالبحرين وينتظرون ما سيكتبه المهذب كبوتش عن احداث البحرين 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*عناوين صحيفة ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ
ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﺗﻌﺪ ﺑﺘﻨﻈﻴﻢ ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ
ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻲ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ
ﻭﻛﻠﻴﺘﺸﻲ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻛﺎﻥ
ﺍﻧﺒﺎﺀ ﻋﻦ ﻭﻓﺎﺓ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻌﺰﻳﺰ ﺳﺮﻳﺮﻳﺎ
ﻭﺗﻮﺟﻴﻬﺎﺕ ﻋﻠﻴﺎ ﺑﺎﻋﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
... ﺑﻄﺎﺋﺮﺓ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ
ﻓﺸﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺨﻄﻴﻂ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﺎﻏﻲ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻰ ﻟﻤﺤﻤﻮﺩ
ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻌﺰﻳﺰ ﻭﺍﻧﺒﺎﺀ ﺗﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﻭﻓﺎﺗﻪ ﺳﺮﻳﺮﻳﺎ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻜﺘﻔﻲ ﺑﺤﺼﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ
ﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺭﺍﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ
ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﺮﻳﻤﺔ ﻳﺤﺘﻔﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ
ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻳﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ
ﺍﺭﺑﻊ ﺷﻜﺮﺍﺕ ﺗﺮﻋﻰ ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﺟﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻓﻰ ﻃﻠﺐ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﺳﻴﺪﻱ ﺑﻴﻪ ﻭﺩﻭﻣﻨﻴﻚ
ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﺓ ﺗﺴﺘﺪﻋﻲ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ
ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻭﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ
ﺗﻌﻘﺪ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﺎ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻻﺟﺎﺯﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ
ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ
ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﺎ ﺗﻌﺪ ﺑﺘﻨﻈﻴﻢ ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻲ
ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ

*

----------


## على الصغير

*سانية يضع العقدة في المنشار ويطالب بمقدم العقد

طالب مهاجم الهلال ابراهيما سانية بمقدم عقده مع الهلال وحسب المشاهد فان اللاعبين التقي مدرب الفريق امس مهدد بالانقطاع ان لم يسدد له مقدم العقد ويتوقع يحل مجلس الهلال مشكلة اللاعب اليوم

*

----------


## على الصغير

*الفيفا يجبر الهلال على ألحاق سيدى بيه ودومنيك فى يوليو القادم 


لم يقوم الاتحاد الدولي الفيفا بالرد على مشكلة ثنائي الهلال عمر سيدي بيه ودمنيك قوميز حتى صباح اليوم الثلاثاء وكشفت (سودانا فوق) إن الهلال استفسر اتحاد الكرة أمس عن الرد ولكن الأمين العام اخبرهم بعدم وجود خطاب من لجنة اللاعبين بالفيفا وبات الهلال مجبرا حسب ما نشرت (سودانا فوق) امس باللعب بدونهما واكمال تسجيلهما فى فترة الانتقالات التكميلية والاستفادة من خدماتهم فى شهر يوليو
الجدير بالذكر ان اليوم هو اخر يوم لقيد اللاعبين افريقيا للعب فى الادوار الاول من البطولات الافريقية   
*

----------


## على الصغير

*عصام الحاج : شنو الـ (بمنع) من تسجيل سادومبا فى يونيو للمريخ 


قال عصام الحاج سكرتير نادى المريخ إن ناديه لم يسبق له مفاوضة لاعب الهلال السابق سادومبا الذي انتقل الى صفوف اتحاد كلباء لكنه عاد وأكد ان لا يوجد مانع فى تسجيله فى شهر يونيو القادم وقال ربما يصبح سادومبا لاعبا فى المريخ فى النصف الاخر من الموسم  
*

----------


## على الصغير

*:: على صفيح ساخن || نادر التوم :: 
:: ملفات! :: 
================= 
تسخينة: هلَ نورو عمَ البوادى بى شروقو كشف الظلام
تسخينة تانية: مليون سلام لى ذكرتك خير الأنام
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة مولد خير الورى أعاده الله بالخير والعافية!
الإستثمار
فى المريخ يتحدث كثيرون عن أن الوالى (جزاه الله خيرا) قدم بيانا بالعمل وهو يواصل الدعم ولم يبتعد عن المريخ رغم أنه قدم إستقالته، وهذا أمر جيد نتمنى أن يعمم وأن ...تكون خدمة الكيان هى الهدف دون إرتباط بمجلس او منصب، ونتمنى ان يسير البقية فى ذات النهج ويحذوا نفس الحذو، وطالما أن الأخ طارق المعتصم قد أكد أن لديه خطة (ما تخرش المية) للإستثمار وطلب بمنحه هذا الملف نقول ولم لا؟ دعك منانه معين ومن انه تقدم بإستقالته، وعلى الإخوة فى المجلس إتاحة الفرصة لكل من لديه أفكار من شأنها أن تفيد الزعيم، ملف الإستثمار فى النادى معطل وجمهور الفريق الذواق والتواق للمشاركة والتفاعل بيد عن المنظومة وهنا يجدر ان نتحدث عن العضوية وضرورة تنظيمها وإشراك جماير المريخ فى دعم فريقها وفى إختيار من يمثلونها، فى الفترة الفائتة وضح تماما ان جماهير المريخ متعطشة للإسهام وتحتاج فقط لمن يوجهها وقدرايت كثيرين يتدافعون لشراء البوسترات وغيرها من المنتجات المريخية بقى فقط تقنينها وحظر الجهات التى تتاجر بها ومنعها، وفتح بقية الأبواب للجمهور والأقطاب والمريدين داخل وخارج السودان للتعبير عن حبهم وتقديم مساهماتهم ولا يضير ان كانت قليلة فالقليل بكثرة الأشخاص والجماهير يثمرفى النهاية خيرا وفيرا، دعوا المتصم ومن له دراية للمل فى هذا الملف وراجعوا اعقودات الإستثمارية ووقعوا عقودا جديدة لأجل ضخ المزيد من الأموال لخزينة النادى إنطلاقا نحو تحقيق الإكتفاء الذاتى مستقبلا بعون الله قبل الإنتقال لمرحلة الإحترافية! 

الخذلان! 

كما توقعنا وتنبأنا فقد خذلت بعض الصحف، الصحف الأخرى ومنذ أن رأيت المُوقَع عن المريخ لا ينتمى للمريخ أدركت أن فى الأمر عجب و(سيدا)، وهذا ليس بالأمر العجيب او الغريب او الجديد فمن قبل إتفقت الصحف ان ترفع السعر الى جنيه بعد أن أُلزمت بزيادة صفحاتها الى اثنتى عشرة صفحة، وخرجت صحف من السباق بسبب رفع السعر بينما بقيت الأخرى بخمسين قرشا، السؤال الآن لماذا وقعت تلك الأطراف على ذلك البيان والذى تلقت الصحف نسخا منه ونشرتها؟؟ ولن يتفق الناشرون مادام كل أحد منهم ينظر لمصلحته حتى ولو اتت متعارضة مع مصلحة الآخرين ومع المصلحة العامة! 
عشان شنو؟
جدد الهلال عقد مدربه الفرنسى غارزيتو والذى اثبت انه داهية (بالفعل) وهو يطالب ب600 الف دولار للتوقيع للعقد، ولعام واحد فقط، بل ان الرجل واصل فرض سياساته وقرر إحضار مساعد سنغالى بجوار إبنه انا ما عارف حركات (الجماعة) دى شنو كل من ياتى يريد انيحضر معه ابنه وإخوانه ورهطه، وإزاء هذا سيبدأ الطاقم الوطنى الذى لديه راى كبير فى التدريب الاجنبى عموما وليس فى الهلال فحسب، أقصى ما وصله الهلال هو النهائى قبل اكثر من عشرين سنة اما اقصى ما وصل اليه فى السنوات العشرين الاخيرة هو دور الاربعة وقد بلغها اكثر من مرة بدون غارزيتو، إذن لو حقق غارزيتو كاس الابطل للهلال فهو يستحق المبلغ لكنه لن يحققها، اضف الى ذلك هناك من هم افضل وحققوا بطولات باسعار اقل من كدا بكتير (البدرى مثلا)، اما لو لم يحقق البطولة وهذا متوقع فتبقى على الهلال (ميتة وخراب ديار)!
ركود
فى كل عام فى مثل هذه الأوقات تكثر التصريحات والحوارات واللغط والجدل وتوصيف اللاعبين والمدربين بأوصاف خارقة وحارقة، وكذلك وصف المعسكرات وما يحدث فيها من (تألق جماعى) وتمزيق للشبكات وتفكيك للعضلات و(أهداف بالجملة) وإنسجام وتناغم بين القدامى والجدد وكل ذلك مرده لتوقف التنافس!
تشة فنية
مابتتطوروا ؟؟
كل شئ يبدأ صغيرا ويكبر إلا الحزن والمذيعين والمذيعات، تبدأ الواحدة منهن والواحد كبيرا كإسم ثم يتناقص إلى أن يتلاشى، تمر السنوات ولا جديد فى الأداء ولا إكتساب مهارات ولا خبرة لأنهم دخلوا بالواسطة والمعارف وود فلان وقريبة فلان، يخالفون ناموس الكون فى ان الفرد ينمو بدنيا وروحيا وتزداد معارفه، فالكمسارى لا يبقى كمساريا سيتحول لسائق لآخر ثم لمالك عربة والصحفى ينمو الى سكرتير ثم مدير ثم رئيس تحرير ثم مدير عام ثم رئيس مجلس إدارة ثم صاحب شركات وصحف وهذا حق طبيعى وشئ يشاد به ويدعو للزهو والفخر، فإذا كان هؤلاء المذيعون والمذيعات لا يتطورون فلم تزج بهم القنوات وتفرضهم علينا سنينا عددا، وهم لماذا لا يبحثون عن مهن أخرى يهوونها ويستطيعون ان يتطوروا ويتقدموا فيها؟؟؟
تسديدات
أخشى أن يكون سبب تأخير كلتشى (غير مرئى)
نتمنى من الإتحاد العام ان ينسق جيدا ويبرمج جيدا ويحكم جيدا حتى لا نتراجع ولا نتزحزح عن موقعنا (الأول افريقيا والتانى عربيا وال 35 عالميا) ولا شنو؟
تلميحة: ياحافر حفرة السوء وسع مراقد كفيها!
البرير ييد الهيبة فهل يحقق الكؤوس، هيبة بدون كؤوس دى ما جااايه!
ويظل المريخ الحاضر والمستقبل والتأريخ وكلنا مريخاب
ويبقى المريخ فوق الأشخاص والولاء للكيان
تخريمة: عليك الله عقد غارزيتو دا ما كان حل مشكلة المواصلات؟؟
وما يضير البحر أمسى زاخرا إن رمى فيه غلام بحجر؟
آخر قطرة: الساقية لسه!
وهذه بصمتى..
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*| انقطاع الكهرباء عن نادي المريخ


انقطعت خدمة الكهرباء عصر اليوم الاثنين عن نادي المريخ بامدرمان في حادثة اصبحت تتكرر في الاونة الاخيرة منذ استقالت رجل الاعمال جمال الوالي من منصبه كرئيس النادي , علم موقع (الكوتش) بان العاملين في الاستاد تفاجئوا بانقطاع الكهرباء عن النادي ومقر صحيفة المريخ التي تصدر بصورة يومية .
ورصد (الكوتش) محاولات مارثونية لشراء التيار الكهربائي عبر الاتصال بالأمين العام للنادي عصام الحاج الذي اصبح يدير كل الملفات داخل القلعة الحمراء .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*افراح عصام تغنى لـ (برنس المريخ) حصلت اللجنة المكلفة باعداد احتفالات فريق المريخ بالموسم الجديد على موافقة ملكة الطرب أفراح عصام للمشاركة فى الاحتفال المقرر إقامته يوم 19 يناير بملعب نادى المريخ وعلمت (سودانا فوق) ان المطربة أفراح عصام وافقت فوريا وقالت أنها سوف تغنى للعجب والبرنس وكل لاعبى الفريق الاحمر وان انتمائها للاحمر فخر لها

*

----------


## خالد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					

افراح عصام تغنى لـ (برنس المريخ) حصلت اللجنة المكلفة باعداد احتفالات فريق المريخ بالموسم الجديد على موافقة ملكة الطرب أفراح عصام للمشاركة فى الاحتفال المقرر إقامته يوم 19 يناير بملعب نادى المريخ وعلمت (سودانا فوق) ان المطربة أفراح عصام وافقت فوريا وقالت أنها سوف تغنى للعجب والبرنس وكل لاعبى الفريق الاحمر وان انتمائها للاحمر فخر لها





مش قبل كدا كانت بتغني للهلال وقالت انها هلالابية ولا انا غلطان ولا عشان احمد المك قلبت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم




الجهاز الفني للمريخ يبدا التجهيز لقمة سيدو وسيدا
الكوكي يشكر السدود وكهرباء مرويويقول : المعسكر اكثر من نموذجي .. يستعدل انضمام اكرم لتجهيزه لمواجهات تونس
لاعبو الاحمر ينتزعون اشادة جهازهم الفني في تنفيذ الجمل التكتيكية .. مبادرة تكريم الباشا في اجتماع لجنة الحشد الجماهيري
الكوكي يستعجل انضمامه للمعسكر .. جبل الجليد يصل الخرطوم ويكشف المثير
وصل مراحل متقدمة في الاعداد .. الاحمر يجري تدريبا تكتيكيا والتونسي يهتم باتقان الكرات المعكوسة
الكوكي يشيد بادارة السدود ويشكرها
مصعب عمر يتدرب بمفرده في يومه الاول بمروي
الكوكي يخطط لتقديم الاثارة والتشويق في المهرجان
اجتماع للحشد الجماهيري للمهرجان الاحمر
قبل العودة للخرطوم بالجمعة .. يوم ترفيهي مفتوح للبعثة المريخية
قيادة الفرقة 19 تزور معسكر المريخ
البعثة الادارية بمعسكر المريخ تزور اسرة حميد
سارع بحجز تذكرتك في مهرجان المريخ
رئيس القطاع الثقافي بالمريخ في افادات مهمة للزعيم .. اسامه الشاذلي : حان الوقت لمشاركة الصفوة فعليا في دعم النادي
ترتيبات المهرجان تسير بصورة طيبة .. وهناك الكثير من المشجعين قاموا بشراء تذاكر .. معسكر سوسه قائم في موعده .. المجلس يعمل بتناغم .. ومتفائل بتقديم الزعيم لموسم استثنائي 
مسئول اللتسويق بلجنة مهرجان المريخ في حديث مهم للزعيم .. د . مدثر : نعتمد على استرتيجية المنتج والتنظيم الجيد لانجاح الاحتفالية ..اتفقنا مع اربع شركات للرعاية .. ممنوع دخول الكاميرات الا باتفاق مسبق والصحافة سيكون لها مكان مخصص
طباعة البوسترات والفنائل مكلفة في الوقت الحالي .. مبلغها حول لجهات اكثر فائدة ونحذر من توزيع منتجات الاحمر خارج الاستاد
لم نرد زعزعة استقرار معسكر مروي لالتقاط صور اللاعبين .. وسنقوم بالترويج لمثل هذه السلع في وقت لاحق
جبل الجليد يطمئن الجماهير عبر الزعيم .. اكرم الهادي : العملية صغيرة لن تمنعني من خوض التحدي الكبير .. ساتوجه اليوم الى مروي .. الطبيب منحني الضوء الاخضر للانخراط في التدريبات .. وساجتهد للحاق بركب زملائي .. ساقدم موسما استثنائيا .. اشعر براحة نفسية كبيرة والتالق سيكون عنواني في كل مباراة اشارك فيها .. مرحبا بالنجوم الجدد .. سيجدون منا كل تعاون .. اتمنى لهم التوفيق والاحمر سيحصل على كل البطولات
موفد الاتحاد الافريقي يشيد بملعب المريخ .. المصري مجاهد : الملعب وغرف اللاعبين والحكام هي اساس الاجتياز .. برج الفاتح .. روتانا وبرادايس اجمل الفنادق في السودان وارضية ملعب شندي الافضل
في اجتماع لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بالاتحاد العام .. اعتماد كل العقود المبرمة وتحويل قضية اللاعب جمال ميرغني لمجلس الادارة .. اتدعاء المدرب لطفي السليمي وسكرتيري الاهلي والخرطوم وتاجيل النظر في قضية سيدي بيه والمامي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ


 ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﺗﻌﺪ ﺑﺘﻨﻈﻴﻢ ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻲ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﻭﻛﻠﻴﺘﺸﻲ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻛﺎﻥ 
ﺍﻧﺒﺎﺀ ﻋﻦ ﻭﻓﺎﺓ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻌﺰﻳﺰ ﺳﺮﻳﺮﻳﺎ ﻭﺗﻮﺟﻴﻬﺎﺕ ﻋﻠﻴﺎ ﺑﺎﻋﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺑﻄﺎﺋﺮﺓ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ
تعقد اجتماعا اليوم لاجازة البرنامج النهائي .. اللجنة العليا تعد بتنظيم مهرجان تاريخي السبت
المريخ يكتفي بحصة واحدة والتونسي يمنح اللاعبين راحة الخميس
 ﻓﺸﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺨﻄﻴﻂ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﺎﻏﻲ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻰ ﻟﻤﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻌﺰﻳﺰ ﻭﺍﻧﺒﺎﺀ ﺗﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﻭﻓﺎﺗﻪ ﺳﺮﻳﺮﻳﺎ
ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﺮﻳﻤﺔ ﻳﺤﺘﻔﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ 
 ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻳﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ
 ﺍﺭﺑﻊ ﺷﺮكاﺕ ﺗﺮﻋﻰ ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﺍﺟﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻓﻰ ﻃﻠﺐ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺳﻴﺪﻱ ﺑﻴﻪ ﻭﺩﻭﻣﻨﻴﻚ .. ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﺓ ﺗﺴﺘﺪﻋﻲ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻭﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ 
 ﺗﻌﻘﺪ لجنة التفتيش تزور استاد شندي
وتتفقد ملعب الهلال اليوم وفنادق الخرطوم الهلال يواصل تحضيراته بمشاركة مهند الطاهر
رئيس اهلي الخرطوم : سنحصل على لقب الممتاز في الموسم الحالي 
سكرتير اتحاد مدني : امنحوني مائة الف وساهزم الهلال صباحا والمريخ مساء 
مصعب عمر ينفذ برنامجا خاصا .. الفرقة الحمرا تؤدي 15 تدريبا بمروي .. وهيثم الاول 
الجهاز الفني يمنح اللاعبين راحة الخميس .. ونجوم الاحمر يزرون المناطق الاثرية والسد
الكوكي : لن استطيع منع احد من متابعة التدريبات ومن ياتون الى مشاهدة اللاعبين دافعهم الحب .. كل مابحثت عنه وجدته في مروي .. ولم تواجهني صعوبات وسعيد بحماس اللاعبين وجديتهم 
الاحمر يضع اللمسات الاخيرة على مهرجان السبت .. الجمهور في انتظار الظاهرة والاسطورة واللجنة تختار الجميع في حضرة الزعيم شعارا للحدث
الردكاسل يتزين لاستقبال فرسان المريخ .. وترحيب خاص بالاجانب .. ماكسيم يدخل الملعب حاملا علم الكاميرون .. سليماني بورندي .. موانزا زامبيا وباسكال ساحل العاج
الحضري وكلتشي يشاركان والتقسيمة لمدة ساعة .. والمجلس يكرم الباشا لاختياره ضمن منتخب افريقيا في الاحتفالية
نائب  رئيس اللجنة الاعلامية : الاحتفال سيكون عنوانا عريضا لمجموعة من التحديات تنتظر المريخ في الموسم الجديد والجماهير مطالبة بالرد
احمد محمد الحسن : هناك من قال : المريخ لايعرف تنظيم الاحتفالات ولابد من استقبال النجم الاستثنائي بصورة لائقة .. مافعله هيثم لم يسبقه عليه احد ولم ينتقل لاعب امضى 17 عاما في الهلال الى القلعة الحمراء من قبل ولانريد هرجلة وزحمة في ليلة السبت
رئيس اهلي الخرطوم : اكتبو على لساني ..سنحصل على لقب الممتاز في الموسم الحالي والمريخ والهلال سيتدحرجان الى المركزين الثالث والرابع بنسبة 80%
القمة لاتتفوق علينا فنيا واذا كان التحكيم عادلا ولم ينحاز الاتحاد لهما وابتعدت المؤثرات الخارجية سنحدث انقلابا في الدوري وسنضع حدا لسيطرة العملاقين
نائب رئيس الاهلي شندي : واثقون من حصولنا على الممتاز ولن نكتفي بالدوري .. سنتوج بالكونفدرالية هذا العام .. وامين خزينة النيل يدعو الحالمين الى الاستفاقة
سكرتير اتحاد مدني : امنحوني مائة الف كل شهر وساهزم المريخ صباحا والهلال مساء والدولة تدعم العملاقين ولماذا يرعى جهاز الامن والمخابرات الخرطوم الوطني وحده ؟

*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


◄ صحيفــة قــــوون::



الهلال يطير لمعسكر أديس بالجمعة برئاسة البرير ويخوض عددا من التجاربالمهتمون بشأن الكرة الافريقية يؤكدون بالارقام احقية بشة لاستبعاد الباشا من معسكر الاماراتالمريخ ينهي معسكر مروي غداً واكرم يعود من الامارات وينضم للمعسكر اليوممفاجأة.. الفيفا يتدخل في انتخابات اتحاد الكرة باغسطس القادمبحضور البرير وانخراط الغزال : الهلال يوالي تحضيراته في عز الهجير لتقديم موسم رائع وجميلجناح الهلال في معرض الخرطوم الدولي : المكتب التنفيذي للهلال يسلم سيف البن خطاب اعفائهقوون تتابع اخر التطورات هنا وهناك (لحظة بلحظة) : الاهلة يترقبون قرار الفيفا اليوم حول سيدي بيه ودومنيكقمة نارية بين الإمارات و لكويت .. البحرين المضيفة تتحدى أسود الرافدين لبلوغ النهائي خليجي 21تنافس كبير في الحصة المسائية : الكوكي يمتدح معسكر مروي ويشيد بانضباط اللاعبينالارسنال يدشن اعداده امس بالخارجية : بابا وليمان رسميا في كشف الاهلي شندي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


◄ صحيفــة المشاهــد ::



طالب بمقدم العقد : تفاصيل اجتماع خطير بين غارزيتو وسانيهاصابة سنكارا في مران امسلاعبو المريخ يطلقون على البرنس لقب "المستقيم".!الغزال : امامنا تحدي كبير ولن نخذلكم ابداًقطع الكهرباء عن نادي واستاد المريخ .. والارسنال يدشن اعدادهرابطة اهل الهلال بالمدينة المنورة تحتفل بغزال الهلال امس الاولسكرتير الاتحاد : لا استطيع ان اتوقع قرار الفيفاسفير السودان في استقبال بعثة الهلال باديسحارس المنتخب الوطني الاول في افادات صريحة للمشاهد :المعز محجوب : تعرضت لابتلاءات وظروف صعبةالهلال لم يكن سيئاً في الموسم الفات .. ولاجدوى من الحديث عن اسباب الاحفاق الافريقيموفد الكاف يتفقد إستاد شندي ويشيد بالعمل الكبير فيه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


◄ صحيفــة عالــم النجــوم ::



وفاة محمود عبد العزيز دماغيامستشفى ابن الهيثم يعلن الخبر الحزين .. السفارة السودانية تتلقى اخطارا رسميا .. المواطنون يتوافدون على منزل محمودعودة قوية لسانيه وتنافس شرس مع تراوريتراوري ، كاريكا سيدي بيه يدهشون الفرنسي .. اكبر بعثة هلالية لأديس .. فضيحة جديدة للحضريتمارين عنيفة لمصعب عمر وتألق لافت لراجيعالم النجوم مع محترفي الهلال الجددتقسيمة نارية في مران الازرق الصباحيلجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة تستدعي لطفيعودة الثنائي أهم مكاسب الفريق الهلاليجعفر وشمس الدين الى جنوب افريقيا لايوممجلس ادارة الاتحاد يجتمع منصف فبرايرالمريخ يسعى لتسوية قضية المكتب التنفيذي خلال ساعاتاتحاد الكرة يطالب المريخ بالرد بخصوص شكوى الكاميروني مكسيمسانيه يلفت الانظار وسنكارا يواصل التألقإفتتاح جناح الهلال بمعرض الخرطوم الدوليمهزلة جديدة للحضري امام منتخب ساحل العاجالهلال يشكل اكبر بعثة لمعسكر اديس تضم 38 شخصامبادرة الألف جنيه لدعم الهلالتأجيل النظر في طلب الهلال حول قضية الثنائيبشة يعود الروح في وسط الازرق ويبث الرعب في قلوب الوصيفابسامي وسنكارا صخرة امام المرمى الازرق ومساوي يعود لخانته المحببة
*

----------


## KING1

*مجهود رائع ومقدر الف شكر
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تسلم الاخ علي الصغير
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*شكرا على الصغير وكسلاوى
*

----------

